# My New Setup! (56k = Sure, if you've got an hour to spare)



## Newkie (Nov 15, 2007)

Recently I decided that my setup didn't really do it for me. I got an idea that I wanted to try and here is the result.


First, a picture of my old setup.







That is a really old picture and you'll notice how the room suddenly changes. 

And here we have a barrage of pictures of my new setup.
I'll let the blurry photos do the talking.

























Notice the metal kitty in the background.





The mandatory feet are present as every every thread with pictures requires.  




















Let's take a break here.





This is my project I'm working on right now. I can't tell you too much except that it will have 7 strings, 24 frets, 25.5" scale, LoPro Edge 7, some type of AANJ and that it probably will not work.   

Back to the drums again.










The plant you see is a "Fikus" in swedish which also means fag. It was a gift from my mother... she gave me two of them...  





I'm not overly excited about my ride and my second hi-hat. The Sabian B8 ride is a real pain in the ass. Bad sound,  only slight difference when you strike it normally or on the bell  and it smells like ass also.  The only good thing is that I only paid 5 dollars for it.  






Now, for good measure, I'll throw in some pics of my family.  

















All my drums, except my snare, are Tama Swingstars. Not the best but they're okay sounding for the price. My snare is a 14" Tama Starclassic Birch. It's the best sounding snare I've ever had and I'll never let it go. 
Most of the cymbals are Sabian but I also have a Marathon Hi-Hat (crap) and a Bosphorus Crash (awesome).

That's it for now and stay tuned for my "secret" project!


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2007)

i'm not much of a drummer (i'm NO drummer at all ), other than moving some pieces around, are there any other differences? how big of a change is it for you?


----------



## audibleE (Nov 15, 2007)

That is truly a fine setup sir. Nice work.


----------



## Groff (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice, looks really comfortable to play.

...Man, now I wanna play my drums...

Get rid of those Iron Cobra Jr's  Get the real thing or any of the other high end pedals. (but I assume you were trying to save monies, pedals are pricey)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 15, 2007)

You are lacking a china! 

Otherwise, nice.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice kit. I love the rack too. Nice guitar collection as well.


----------



## Newkie (Nov 15, 2007)

Leon said:


> i'm not much of a drummer (i'm NO drummer at all ), other than moving some pieces around, are there any other differences? how big of a change is it for you?



It's quite a big change. I've lowered the whole rack so the toms have a new angle and the ride is moved more towards the center. The addition of a tom to the left of me is quite a change also. It enables some really cool stuff and makes some other stuff almost unplayable.  



audibleE said:


> That is truly a fine setup sir. Nice work.



Thank you!



TheMissing said:


> Nice, looks really comfortable to play.
> 
> ...Man, now I wanna play my drums...
> 
> Get rid of those Iron Cobra Jr's  Get the real thing or any of the other high end pedals. (but I assume you were trying to save monies, pedals are pricey)



Hehe, the pedals are called HP500 or HP150, if I remember correctly, and they are absolute rubbish. They included them when i bought the kit and I haven't upgraded yet. Two good pedals here will set you back at least $850 or maybe $680 if you are lucky.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 15, 2007)

I think   it's nice


----------



## Groff (Nov 15, 2007)

Newkie said:


> Hehe, the pedals are called HP500 or HP150, if I remember correctly, and they are absolute rubbish. They included them when i bought the kit and I haven't upgraded yet. Two good pedals here will set you back at least $850 or maybe $680 if you are lucky.



Yeah, any tama pedal that's NOT a true iron cobra is just garbage!

You can actually buy two *real* Tama Iron Cobras here for about $130 each, but I don't know how much they are where you live. Are they really that much more?


----------



## Newkie (Nov 15, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, any tama pedal that's NOT a true iron cobra is just garbage!
> 
> You can actually buy two *real* Tama Iron Cobras here for about $130 each, but I don't know how much they are where you live. Are they really that much more?



Unfortunately they are. The list price for one is $315 but all the shops sell them at almost $400 each. However there is one place were you can get lucky. A store that also rents out gear and there you can find pedals dirt cheap. They haven't been used but they've been on tour as backup. Only problem is that all the good stuff gets sold before I have a chance to buy it.


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2007)

Why not the floor tom on the left? Looks cool tho


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 15, 2007)

I like how you've set it up! I had a 7pc (4 toms, 1 floor, kick, snare) that I set up similarly. I love having a tom (or two!) over on the left, it really opens up the possibilities!

As far as tom/cymbal height... as long as it's ergonomic, it's great! I used to play with mine high and angled, but finally realized I could play a lot better when I didn't have to fight the setup! 

Man, that's a little bitty room... please tell me you wear earplugs when you play?!?!


----------



## Newkie (Nov 16, 2007)

Jason said:


> Why not the floor tom on the left? Looks cool tho



The tom had to be moved in order to lower the rack and the floor toms are too big to be on my left. They interfere with my left leg and the hi-hat pedal so the only way was to use a smaller tom. 




MerlinTKD said:


> I like how you've set it up! I had a 7pc (4 toms, 1 floor, kick, snare) that I set up similarly. I love having a tom (or two!) over on the left, it really opens up the possibilities!
> 
> As far as tom/cymbal height... as long as it's ergonomic, it's great! I used to play with mine high and angled, but finally realized I could play a lot better when I didn't have to fight the setup!
> 
> Man, that's a little bitty room... please tell me you wear earplugs when you play?!?!



Thanks! Yeah, it's really great to have a tom to the left. I'm still getting used it and it's so much fun to have it there. It may be a small change to some but I've come up with at least 10 new ideas in like 10 minutes.  
Yes I wear earplugs all the time. One hit on the snare without earplugs and your ears are gone for an hour or two.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 16, 2007)

Newkie said:


> Yes I wear earplugs all the time. One hit on the snare without earplugs and your ears are gone for an hour or two.



The man


----------



## darren (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice rack! Interesting setup, too... i don't think i've ever seen anyone with a tom to the left of the hi-hat like that.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 16, 2007)

darren said:


> Nice rack! Interesting setup, too... i don't think i've ever seen anyone with a tom to the left of the hi-hat like that.



I've seen people with a second snare over there, but never a tom. I figure it would be really awkward to do a fill and get to the next tom and keep in time. Then again, maybe it's not used for that. Is it a floor tom? I can't see the pics at work.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 16, 2007)

Newkie said:


> The plant you see is a "Fikus" in swedish which also means fag. It was a gift from my mother... she gave me two of them...


----------



## Newkie (Nov 16, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've seen people with a second snare over there, but never a tom. I figure it would be really awkward to do a fill and get to the next tom and keep in time. Then again, maybe it's not used for that. Is it a floor tom? I can't see the pics at work.



It's not a floor tom. It used to be to the right in front of me. Some things are impossible if you wanna hit that tom in a fast fill or something but it's really cool when you incorporate it into grooves and base fills around that tom. It makes me think a little bit different and puts me out of my comfort zone which is almost always positive in music if you ask me.* 



* Based on absolutely nothing


----------



## cow 7 sig (Nov 17, 2007)

man thats a hot kit


----------



## RonGriff (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice setup.


----------



## twooos (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice kit! Very sexy....


----------



## Newkie (Dec 17, 2007)

twooos said:


> Nice kit! Very sexy....



Thanks man!


----------

